# 4” Parallel Clamps



## Janderso (Mar 14, 2021)

This was a fun project.
I love to make my own tools.
The material is annealed 4140. I did perform a ghetto hardening and temper job on the jaws. From now on I’ll order hardened from McMaster.
The 5/16 fine threaded rod is grade 8 and the knurled nuts are 4140. I tried to class up the project by soldering the nuts on with copper. I’m not to pleased with the outcome. (Edit: I just realized I forgot to drill the hole in the thumb screws, cool not done yet).
I think this is a common beginning machine shop class project.
I used my lathe, mill, drill press and surface grinder.
The clamps work to perfection


----------



## tjb (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice work, Jeff.


----------



## francist (Mar 14, 2021)

They look pretty classy from here...


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 14, 2021)

The finish on those looks amazing. Very impressive!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 14, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I think this is a common beginning machine shop class project.


Yep, I still have mine. We did this project before the lesson on single-pointing and the die started crooked on one of the screws so the action is not very smooth. I actually used them recently.

Nice lookin' work. It's always cooler to make your own.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 14, 2021)

Looking good, Jeff!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 14, 2021)

Having never gone to high school, I missed all the shop classes. Probably would have taken electrical anyway, more sit down time. The point is that I have a dozen or more store boughten clamps like that. And the uncounted (dozens?) that I have made in the field with a couple of pieces of key stock and a couple of 3/16 screws. They weren't pretty, the gripping ends ground down to fit the job. And usually "abandoned" on site, for the next fool mechanic. Been using them since a teenager. I saw the woodworker versions that Pop had and made some smaller to fit my models. The smallest had 4-40(?) screws, the largest 1/4-20.

.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 14, 2021)

Very nice work.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

The pair I made in high school were lost many moons ago............  
Thanks fer the inspiration to make another......


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 15, 2021)

Those look fantastic Jeff.
Did you grind them to get that finish?


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Those look fantastic Jeff.
> Did you grind them to get that finish?


Thank you David,
I ground the tops with the bevel on the ceramic wheel. I love that one.
Then, I ran them on the scotch-brite deburring wheel. 
Those things are expensive but amazing.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Thank you David,
> I ground the tops with the bevel on the ceramic wheel. I love that one.
> Then, I ran them on the scotch-brite deburring wheel.
> Those things are expensive but amazing.


Doh! I was so impressed by the photos that I missed where you said surface grinder in your original post.
I have one of those wheels in my McMaster shopping cart, haven't pressed the magic button yet though.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2021)

These clamps are great on the surface grinder. For example, I use them to hold Norton stones to be precision ground.
They are low profile so can be very handy.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> haven't pressed the magic button yet though.


You won't be sorry.
The want list does seem to get long doesn't it!!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> These clamps are great on the surface grinder. For example, I use them to hold Norton stones to be precision ground.
> They are low profile so can be very handy.


I have a pair of Empire brand ones but never really used them.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I have a pair of Empire brand ones but never really used them.


You have your grinder up and running right?
My memory is about as long as my ......


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 15, 2021)

Great job Jeff. Love it


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> You have your grinder up and running right?
> My memory is about as long as my ......


I sure do, just haven't had much shop time lately. Though I hope this week I can spend some quality time in the shop.


----------



## aliva (Mar 15, 2021)

Start selling them on eBay or amazon


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2021)

aliva said:


> Start selling them on eBay or amazon


I'm still laughing,
I'd have to sell them for $100. I wouldn't have any buyers.
The material for the two clamps including shipping is $38.48. Not too bad.
The labor at $1.75 an hour is $843.26


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 15, 2021)

Good job Jeff,  I'm looking forward to someday being able to make stuff like that.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Good job Jeff,  I'm looking forward to someday being able to make stuff like that.


All it takes is a years salary and some time.
I'm kidding of course, it doesn't take much time 
I know, stick to my day job.


----------



## brino (Mar 16, 2021)

Great looking clamps Jeff!

I'd be proud to own those, even prouder if I had made them.

-brino


----------



## Doug Gray (Mar 23, 2021)

Janderso has inspired me.

Now shipping complete kit or drawings only.

All sorts of cool stuff over at my store https://d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com/


----------

